
Student Victims Seek to Become Creditors in ITT Bankruptcy - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/06/business/student-victims-seek-to-become-creditors-in-itt-bankruptcy.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20170106&nl=dealbook&nl_art=11&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1
======
gozur88
>It seems only right that victims of predatory for-profit education companies
should have their student loans forgiven.

Not to me. If I lend someone money and they squander it or get swindled it
doesn't have any effect on their obligation to pay me back.

The students are doing the right thing in this case. ITT, or what's left of
it, owes them their money back.

